# 10,000K ok for growing plants?



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

yes. Many folks here mix 10k with 6700k. You can also use 10k by itself for a nice white color.


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

SHould I go 6700/10,000 6700/6700 or 10,000/10,000?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

You should go with whatever looks best to you. If it were me, I would go with the 6700/10000.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't go with a color temp below 5600k. Anything from there up should be fine for the plants. It's just a matter of color rendering to your eyes.

Tommy


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

hmm. i'm not sure about if difference between 6700 and 10k would be visible, but should be careful if your bulbs are going accross horizontally (and not next to each other width-wise), otherwise you might end up with one half of tank one color, and other half another color... i have 2 6700 in 30 gal right now and they look very nice.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

hughitt1 said:


> hmm. i'm not sure about if difference between 6700 and 10k would be visible, but should be careful if your bulbs are going accross horizontally (and not next to each other width-wise), otherwise you might end up with one half of tank one color, and other half another color... i have 2 6700 in 30 gal right now and they look very nice.


oh believe me, it is visible. with the 10,000k, you lose that yellowish "piss-colored" look. i had a 6,700k and switched to a 10,000k and am 110% satisfied. it's worth the switch IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

EliteFishy said:


> SHould I go 6700/10,000 6700/6700 or 10,000/10,000?


I really prefer the first mix of 6700 and 10000k. By themselves the 10000ks are way too crisp and anything around ~ 6500K is too yellowish after burn in. But together, WALAA! Just right IME. That's what I run on both of my T5 fixtures and I wouldn't change, unless Aquamedic ever comes out with a decent Planta in the USA. Then I'd go one of each of 6500,10000k, and Planta X 2, assuming I had a 6 bulb fixture. That would be T5 heaven.


----------



## Fishysan (Apr 8, 2004)

What about 10000K MH bulbs? Same thing applies? I'm trying to decide what metal halide bulb to choose, and I have 3 new 250w 10000K XM bulbs I could use on my new planted tank but I thought it would be too white/blue & wash things out. I tried it over my small planted - and I'm just not sure. I guess I'd have to get used to it a bit. The bulb was also quite used (well over a year). I was thinking 6500K Iwasakis, but I remember hating those over reefs years ago as they were too yellow. But the color ranges for FW are a lot warmer vs. reefs, etc.

Trying to figure out the amount of MH to go with over a new 330gal planted. I'm shutting down my reef stuff for a change of pace, and want to expand my current 55g planted. It's using 2 x 55w PCs.

Cheers.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

the kelvin temps are just the color of the light, it doesn't matter if it's PC, MH, etc. Personally, I think the 10000K is too white and washed out looking, so I mix it with 6700K. But as long as you're in the right range, it doesn't matter - whatever you think looks right.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Where do you guys get bulbs? I have currently 8000k CF 55watt bulbs (2g11's) and the fish colors just don't do it for me. Not vibrant enough. I have an aqua glo 18000k 15 watt (T8) bulb for my 15 gallon tank and love it, but not sure what to get for my 55 gallon tank that has the 2G11'S.


----------



## Fishysan (Apr 8, 2004)

Right agreed the kelvin's just color - but didn't know if when people talk about 10Kk they mean MH or others, and if realistically a PC 10Kk is going to be the same "color" as metal halides. Heck, every 10Kk MH bulb is different. 

But ya - that's what I'm worried about, 10000K is too white/washed vs. say 6500. I'd like to do a combo, but I can't I have only 3 MH bulbs to work with.

I could run 250w 10000K MHs and put in 3 55w PCs with pink/yellower color like 6700ks or something.

What I'm also trying to figure out is whether I need 250w x 3 or would 175w x 3 be good for a high light planted - 72"L x 36"W x 30"H

Tnx,


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Running 2x250W Ushio 10,000k bulbs right now along with 4x39W T5 HO 11,000k Ocean White bulbs. The 10,000k bulbs by themselves were too yellowish.


----------



## Fishysan (Apr 8, 2004)

wow IBN - thanks for the info. I was admiring your setup on one of your tank threads yesterday. Great stuff!

I think you were using HQI double ended hey? That's what I was running (3 of them) for the reef - but got 3 luminarc reflectors and was going to OD 3 XM single-ended bulbs instead. But now with the new open tank I could use the double-ended again and raise them up to get better spread. I'll have to think about that.

How deep is your tank Eric? Those penetrate at depth well I'm sure. I'll be maybe at 26" deep (after substrate added).

Cheers.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

15000k seems to be growing plants just fine and I love it. My HC pearls and plants grow "like gangbusters"  My plants dont seem to mind. If all this is true about higher temps I cant wait to try lower temps next time around. I think I am in love with MH maybe not 15000k


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, I'm using the doubled ended HQIs at the moment. The tank is 24" deep and the lights have no problems penetrating it at that depth.


----------



## mbrant (Nov 11, 2003)

Does the 10,000K bulb produce better results with red plants? How about a mix of 6700 & 10k?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The 10,000k bulbs are whiter in comparison. A mix of the 6,700k and 10,000k will produce better results than just straight 10,000k. 

Just ordered a couple of Ushio 14,000k bulbs to test out they do.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I believe that I read somewhere (ADG?) that Amano uses 8,800K Metal Halide bulbs on many of his tanks...I myself prefer a combo of 6,700 and 10,000...


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

i've run 14000, 10000 and 8000k hqi bulbs on my planted tank. i had the best results with 8000k, pearling went from great to basically a bubble column.


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 3x96W PC with AHSupply reflectors over my 80 gallon, and they just aren't 'doing it' for the plants. Two are Blueline 8000K with a 5000K in the center position. I've come to the conclusion that the Blueline's just aren't putting out the PAR, and that the PC lamps in general age quickly.

After lurking over at ReefCentral for a while, I ordered one of the new Iwasaki 14K 175W MH lamps that are supposed to put out about the same PAR as a 250W. (Also ordered an IceCap ballast and a PFO reflector) They are supposed to be very white. I'll report back after it's been on a while.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Been running with the Ushio 14,000k bulbs for the last two days along with some 11,000k T5HO and love the new look. A lot less yellow and more pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## Fishysan (Apr 8, 2004)

Very interesting Eric! Wow.. that's a lot of "white" leaning towards blue for FW. That's funky. And here I thought my XM 10000K would be too white/blue. hehe

I've still not set things up yet, and I'm pondering whether to stick with my mini pendants with DE bulbs to give me more canopy room, or using SE bulbs with my lumenarc reflectors (new, was for reef).

TWood - do let us know how those new Iwasakies go - it would certainly be nice to reduce wattage.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's a before and after shot of what the halides look like. Just don't look at the sides. :hihi:

2x250W Ushio 10,000k with 4x39W 11,000k T5HO










2x250W Ushio 14,000k with 4x39W 11,000k T5HO


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Those 14000ks really enhance the green on the sides!:eek5:


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Just don't look at the sides. I've been lazy and haven't touch the sides in a few months.


----------



## Fishysan (Apr 8, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the tank shots! 

Wonder how the Ushio's compare to the Pheonix 14000K DEs...

How do the fish colors do? Does it make em pop or wash em out a bit? It does make things look "crisper".


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Not sure how they compare to the Phoenix since I've never used Phoenix bulbs before. 

Fish colors look great with the setup and more true to their natural colors. Here's one of the altum that I snapped with just the lights on, no flash.


----------



## Fishysan (Apr 8, 2004)

Sweet!! I've got a buddy who wants to flush his Pheonix 14000K 4month old bulbs.. ( DE ones ) I might have to take him up on it & give em a run. I've got some old (over a year) 10000K Ushios right now in my DE pendants - I'll see how they do too. I think I might use my DE pendants, they will give me way more room in my canopy to hang driftwood upsidedown, and various things.  Also I can add some warmer lights (PCs) and maybe even actinic to see how they give fish colors a boost.


----------



## Fishysan (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh and that is an excellent pic too btw!! Great job - what did you have for treats to get him to pose like that?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Nothing.  They're usually cruising around with their fins up.


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

Fishysan said:


> Sweet!! I've got a buddy who wants to flush his Pheonix 14000K 4month old bulbs.. ( DE ones ) I might have to take him up on it & give em a run. I've got some old (over a year) 10000K Ushios right now in my DE pendants - I'll see how they do too. I think I might use my DE pendants, they will give me way more room in my canopy to hang driftwood upsidedown, and various things.  Also I can add some warmer lights (PCs) and maybe even actinic to see how they give fish colors a boost.



LFS says he runs all 6,700/actnic on his freshwater planted tanks and if he needs to t-5s he runs this combo of 6,700/actinic 6,700/colormax He says the actinic with get ride of the orangeish yellow color of the color max. he thinks running two 6,700/ colormax with be to orangish. I am tryiing to decide quickly as i just placed an order for two t-5s one 6,700/colormax and one 6,700/actinic for my planted 75 low tech tank.He things i will have plenty of light with this combo. Should I order one 10,000K along with these? Will the 10,000 give better light to the plants vs the colormax pink bulb?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

About the 6700K vs 10,000K I know most bulbs, especially MH will show a visible difference here but surprisingly I have two CF bulbs, 6700K and 10,000K and there is no discernable difference by my eye. When it comes to flourescent bulbs sometimes the way they measure the K rating is screwy, and not sure if its consistent throughout the industry.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 6700K GE Starcoat and a 10000K Coralife side-by-side...there's a visible difference in the color they give out.

Tritan, if it's a two bulb fixture, I'd get one 6700K and one 10000K, I have two 6700K and two 10000K, next time, I might go with one 6700K and three 10000K.

I had one of those Colormax screw-in CF bulbs and didn't like it much, too pink.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Oops, its actually a 12,000K and a 6700K that I have and cannot see a difference. I'd post a pic but my webserver is temporarily screwed up. BTW, the 12,000K is an Odyssea Daylight bulb and the 6700K bulb is a Coralife Daylight Bulb. The Odyssea bulb came with the hood intended for saltwater (had the 12k and actinic bulb) but I replaced the actinic with the 6700K. I know, its kinda wierd :icon_eek:


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

crazy loaches said:


> Oops, its actually a 12,000K and a 6700K that I have and cannot see a difference. I'd post a pic but my webserver is temporarily screwed up. BTW, the 12,000K is an Odyssea Daylight bulb and the 6700K bulb is a Coralife Daylight Bulb. The Odyssea bulb came with the hood intended for saltwater (had the 12k and actinic bulb) but I replaced the actinic with the 6700K. I know, its kinda wierd :icon_eek:


I just bought an Odyssea 24" CF unit, it says its a 50/50 bulb, does that mean its 6700k/actinic? should I swap it out with something different? what? will it make a big difference?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I couldnt tell you myself... my Odyssea lighting clearly says "blue" on one bulb and "12,000K Daylight" on the other bulb. The 12k one is very white and I cannot notice any blue tinting on it. But I have noticed that many lights to vary from what you think the K rating should look like.


----------



## wicked1 (Aug 2, 2006)

just my input.. I actually like 5500k more than 6700k. The 6700 looks far too green to me (especially in an aquarium full of green plants). I used to mix a 5500 and 6700. Now I'm using 5500 and 10k. I really like the combo. 
the 5500 (or it might be 5000) really brings out the reds.


----------

